# Who are your favorite higher-end providers?



## MannDude (Jan 31, 2014)

What are some of your favorite high end providers? Been trying to move away from the lowend side of things, and have been testing out some mid-range to higher end providers who are in facilities and on networks that aren't' as common in the lowend. So far I have/am testing WiredTree and RocketVPS, both of which are pretty great so far in regards to network and support. Only issue with WiredTree is I am paying for a full SSD VPS, and I get like 130MB/s read/write when doing the beloved DD-test. It's not a bad score, but for pure SSD I'd expect a comically high score that is more novelty than necessary.

I'm wanting to test out providers who have a _premium_ network. Do not recommend yourself, this isn't what this thread is for. I'm looking for some quality providers who have been around for years and are well established, utilizing facilities and networks that the lowend generally can't afford to operate out of.


----------



## raindog308 (Jan 31, 2014)

KnownHost has always been awesome.  They're the managed side of RocketVPS.

I also like 6sync, though they are only in New York (Telx - ok, technically NJ).

I've never had an issue with Linode, either, and they've finally upped their plans to reasonable capabilities.


----------



## DomainBop (Jan 31, 2014)

CloudVPS.com, HostVirtual, Nephoscale (NephoScale get points for their CloudScript)....in that order

All 3 have been around for years (Nephoscale is only 3-4 years old but its parent company Silicon Valley Web Hosting has been around since the mid 90's and the main people behind Nephoscale's development came from GoGrid)

Network performance: HostVirtual has one of the best. networks in all of its locations.  CloudVPS has great peering and  a very reliable network, they use 3 DC's in Amsterdam for high availability.  Nephoscale: good network performance but not as good as the other two --see here>http://bgp.he.net/AS13332#_asinfo

Reliability of the 3: about as close to 100% uptime as you can get.

none of the 3 advertise on WHT...none of the 3 use SolusVM...


----------



## Dylan (Jan 31, 2014)

I haven't used either of them, but I've heard great things about LiquidWeb and ServInt.


----------



## Virtovo (Jan 31, 2014)

DomainBop said:


> CloudVPS.com, HostVirtual, Nephoscale (NephoScale get points for their CloudScript)....in that order
> 
> All 3 have been around for years (Nephoscale is only 3-4 years old but its parent company Silicon Valley Web Hosting has been around since the mid 90's and the main people behind Nephoscale's development came from GoGrid)
> 
> ...


In doing some research on European cloud providers I've read that CloudVPS can be a little slow on support replies.


----------



## trewq (Jan 31, 2014)

Zerigo!


----------



## DomainBop (Jan 31, 2014)

Virtovo said:


> In doing some research on European cloud providers I've read that CloudVPS can be a little slow on support replies.



Response times on the free support tier (Service Level 1) are slower, especially after hours. I've never had to contact their support (except for sales and billing questions)) but ShardHostSarah said they had to wait a long time to receive a reply .


----------



## eva2000 (Jan 31, 2014)

Wiredtree would be one of my favs, it's now the longest web host I have been using amongst the current mix of 8 different web hosts at 5yrs 3months and counting - most of my important sites, forums and blogs are hosted on Wiredtree Hybrid and VPSes. I also consult for alot of large forums/sites including multiple clustered servers and pointed them to Wiredtree as well and they happy as well.

In that 5+ yrs, I have had numerous free VPS upgrades each time they announce their new VPS level packages as they upgrade all their existing customers to the new VPS leveled up packages (but honour any special discount pricing (WHT special offers etc) you had with your existing VPS). The longer you're a customer, the more benefits you get when it comes time Wiredtree level up their plans 

Wiredtree though is a managed host and WHM/Cpanel only, so if you're looking at non-WHM/Cpanel, probably not your thing. Although, if you want to try out LiteSpeed Enterprise + WHM/Cpanel definitely worth it


----------



## k0nsl (Jan 31, 2014)

RoseHosting.com (_Rose Web Services LLC_)?

http://www.rosehosting.com/about-us.html

I have been with them and was satisfied, to say the least. Give them a try, if you haven't already tried them


----------



## Virtovo (Jan 31, 2014)

DomainBop said:


> Response times on the free support tier (Service Level 1) are slower, especially after hours. I've never had to contact their support (except for sales and billing questions)) but ShardHostSarah said they had to wait a long time to receive a reply .


Same thread that I read.  There doesn't seem to be many more comments on their service.  Do you know how large they are?  Have you been a client for a long time?  I was considering them before I found IWStack


----------



## BuyCPanel-Kevin (Jan 31, 2014)

How about linode? Not sure how high end your talking about though


----------



## DomainBop (Jan 31, 2014)

Virtovo said:


> Same thread that I read.  There doesn't seem to be many more comments on their service.  Do you know how large they are?  Have you been a client for a long time?  I was considering them before I found IWStack


They have about 20 employees (real employees, real office).  I've been a client for over a year without any problems.  There are a lot of reviews/ratings (in Dutch) on ISPGids and Webhosters


----------



## blergh (Jan 31, 2014)

Not sure if i3d qualifies as a mid-end/high-end provider, but I been with them for like 5-6 months and they have been awesome to say the least. Great connectivity and super-fast and helpful support.


----------



## BaconFart (Jan 31, 2014)

Another vote for WiredTree. I have been a customer of theirs for a few years now. Not one issue. Support is awesome and machines are rock solid. I actually signed up with them to get away from 1and1 in a hurry as their dedicated server was having tons of problems with my main money maker ecommerce sites. So, I jumped to them only as a quick fix. I had no intention of staying. Well, fast forward a few years and I'm still a happy customer. Best host in the biz in my opinion.


----------



## Coastercraze (Feb 1, 2014)

For sure KnownHost and WiredTree. Currently using KH myself (though I do wish they'd get SSDs deployed in NJ too instead of just in Texas.


----------



## nfn (Feb 1, 2014)

I love Linode ... start using from 2004 to 2007 and 2008 until now.
These are the results from a new node in London:
 


wget freevps.us/downloads/bench.sh -O - -o /dev/null|bash
CPU model : Intel(R) Xeon(R) CPU E5-2680 v2 @ 2.80GHz
Number of cores : 8
CPU frequency : 2800.034 MHz
Total amount of ram : 988 MB
Total amount of swap : 255 MB
System uptime : 23:03,
Download speed from CacheFly: 46.2MB/s
Download speed from Coloat, Atlanta GA: 12.0MB/s
Download speed from Softlayer, Dallas, TX: 17.4MB/s
Download speed from Linode, Tokyo, JP: 1.48MB/s
Download speed from i3d.net, Rotterdam, NL: 23.7MB/s
Download speed from Leaseweb, Haarlem, NL: 15.7MB/s
Download speed from Softlayer, Singapore: 8.19MB/s
Download speed from Softlayer, Seattle, WA: 15.6MB/s
Download speed from Softlayer, San Jose, CA: 15.3MB/s
Download speed from Softlayer, Washington, DC: 27.4MB/s
I/O speed : 881 MB/s
I think these are the new SSD Cache nodes that will be announced shortly!


----------



## MannDude (Feb 2, 2014)

nfn said:


> I love Linode ... start using from 2004 to 2007 and 2008 until now.
> 
> 
> These are the results from a new node in London:
> ...


DAMN! That's fast 

For everyone else, whats your disk IO like?


----------



## Ruchirablog (Feb 2, 2014)

MannDude said:


> DAMN! That's fast
> 
> For everyone else, whats your disk IO like?


I was using Linode for 2 years until I moved out to Ramnode. I never got disk speeds more than 100MB/s in the last months I was there. After the CPU upgrades almost everyone saw constant very high CPU steal like 20% and there is a long thread about it on linode forums. 


this SSD cached thingy is in beta and not available in every data center. But it should be rolling out soon like in this month. But I wont leave Ramnode


----------



## nfn (Feb 3, 2014)

Ruchirablog said:


> I was using Linode for 2 years until I moved out to Ramnode. I never got disk speeds more than 100MB/s in the last months I was there. After the CPU upgrades almost everyone saw constant very high CPU steal like 20% and there is a long thread about it on linode forums.
> 
> 
> this SSD cached thingy is in beta and not available in every data center. But it should be rolling out soon like in this month. But I wont leave Ramnode


Hi,

I think these are the new nodes that will be announced, since I'm not in the beta and this node is in London and not in NJ.

I like Ramnode too ... but I haven't had any excuse to leave Linode


----------



## Ruchirablog (Feb 3, 2014)

nfn said:


> Hi,
> 
> I think these are the new nodes that will be announced, since I'm not in the beta and this node is in London and not in NJ.
> 
> I like Ramnode too ... but I haven't had any excuse to leave Linode


Well my Linode's were in London too. Haven't had any downtime for 3 years  no crashes or anything at all. But Linode has moved to high density nodes. Previously they had 40 512MB VPS limit per node. And those nodes were dual L5520's. But with the upgrades they have moved to big E5-2670's and probably huge amount of RAM to compensate for the hardware cost. As a result of that many VPS's were crammed in to single node and people begun to see high steal time etc. 


I like the fact Ramnode runs 32GB E3 Nodes and therefore less VPS's per node. Network is great and support is quick to the point. 

I would still recommend Linode for mission critical stuff since Linode doesn't go down when your neighbors getting hit by DDoS's etc. But performance on Ramnode is unbeatable. Just compare Serverbear results of both


----------



## nfn (Feb 3, 2014)

I haven't has any problems either and now that I'm in a new and fast node, the only difference is the $20 vs $15 from Ramnode with a coupon 

Regarding performance, these new nodes are very fast. I haven't generate a serverbear report in this node because it's production server.

I'm in the metered beta now and created 3 nodes, but all of them were build in older nodes, so no luck for now.

I'll try later to create a new node to see if I can compare them.


----------



## javaj (Feb 3, 2014)

Linode and KnownHost were always good to me, have not used either of them in a few years though.

I have also managed a few cloud servers for a few different customers at AWS and RackSpace, RackSpace has been awesome, in over 3 to 4 years I can't say I have ever needed to contact support with either them or AWS, they just go and go and go... Can't say I ever really had any problems at Linode and KnownHost either.


----------

